# Got Beans?



## T-Bone (Jan 21, 2007)

just ordered up some NV-Hindu Kush, NV-Big Bud, and NV-Papaya. should have a decent time with these. we'll see come fall. has anyone had good results using these strains before?
~T-Bone


----------

